# I could only get a tattoo if I got good grades



## laluz33

This is a question involving an if statement in past tense. What would be the correct tenses/moods to use to say "My mom told me I could only get a tattoo if I got good grades."?

TIA!


----------



## chamyto

Do you need a translation or do you want to know the properly tense to use in Spanish ?


----------



## Plangam

_Mi madre me dijo que sólo podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba/obtenía__ buenas calificaciones.
.[past] reported speech:-_[cond.]_________---._______[imperfect]


_But it is supposed that the forum members make their own translation or the try of it before
any one of us, who only want to help and learn, can reply to (or, perhaps, correct) anything.


----------



## flljob

Yo no usaría el condicional: mi madre me dijo que podía hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba buenas calificaciones.


----------



## Plangam

La madre le impuso una condición, en eso mi uso del condicional, no pude resistirme...

_Le dijo que, si las obtenía, él podría_ _hacérselo. _


----------



## flljob

Su madre le dijo que si sacaba buenas calificaciones, le *daba* permiso de hacerse un tatuaje.
Le dijo que se podía hacer un tatuaje si sacaba buenas calificaciones.


----------



## Plangam

_Su madre le dijo que, si sacaba buenas calificaciones, le *daría* permiso de hacerse un tatuaje.

Dijo que se lo daría si las obtenía._


----------



## duvija

Veo que nadie contestó lo de 'only' usando la palabra sólo/solamente. Se la saltearon olímpicamente. 
El hecho de que en inglés esté pésimamente colocada (aunque todo el mundo la usa así, sin el menor respeto por esa pobre palabrita - la frase en inglés tendría que ser:  I could get a tattoo *only* if I got good grades), no significa que haya que salteársela en castellano también.


----------



## Plangam

Plangam said:


> _Mi madre me dijo que *sólo* podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba/obtenía__ buenas calificaciones.
> .[past] reported speech:-_[cond.]___________________[imperfect]
> 
> 
> _But it is supposed that the forum members make their own translation or the try of it before
> any one of us, who only want to help and learn, can reply to (or, perhaps, correct) anything.



Mis debidos respetos al adverbio.


----------



## duvija

Plangam said:


> Mis debidos respetos al adverbio.


 


Plangam, ¿por qué estás mandando mensajes con letra cada vez más gris clara y desvaída? No todos tenemos buena vista por aquí ...


----------



## Plangam

¿Qué opina usted acerca del tiempo del que se debería hacer uso en este tipo de oraciones?

Lo gris y desvaído es sumamente fascinante cuando se ve con algo más que con los ojos, 
claro que esto no aplica aquí, en donde sólo escribo así en motivo de que lo que escriba
no sea leído más que por aquél que conozca cómo leerlo, jah...


----------



## duvija

Originally Posted by *Plangam* 

 
_Mi madre me dijo que *sólo* podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba/obtenía__ buenas calificaciones.
.[past] reported speech:-_[cond.]___________________[imperfect]

_¿Y qué tiene de malo 'Mi madre me dijo que podría hacerme un tatuaje solamente/sólo si sacaba buenas calificaciones' ? 
Sí, todo el mundo deja bailando al 'sólo' (bailando sólo con la más fea, naturalmente) en cualquier lado, sin preocuparse por la semántica...
(ahí donde está, modifica al verbo, como si también pudiéramos decir 'sólo quería hacerme un tatuaje... o sea que cambia totalmente el sentido de la oración)


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> Veo que nadie contestó lo de 'only' usando la palabra sólo/solamente. Se la saltearon olímpicamente.
> El hecho de que en inglés esté pésimamente colocada (aunque todo el mundo la usa así, sin el menor respeto por esa pobre palabrita - la frase en inglés tendría que ser: I could get a tattoo *only* if I got good grades), no significa que haya que salteársela en castellano también.


Mis más humildes respetos al adverbio, tanto en castellano cómo en Inglés.
I think that the sentence is ambiguous is Spanish, but not in English. As you stated, "only" is modifying the verb "could", and it is in the position it always is, after the auxiliary verb, and before the main verb. The only way you could get a tattoo is by getting goog grades. I agree that it changes its meaning if we change the position.

And in my opinion, both tenses are possible: podía/podría, depending on certainty of the action and context.
Dijo que sólo podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacara/sacaba buenas notas.
Díjo que sólo podía hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba buenas notas.


----------



## Cosy Lady

_Solo podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba buenas notas_

Señores y señoras, ladies and gentlemen:
Que han dicho los sesudos pensadores de la RAE que el _solo_ de solamente no lleva tilde, acento gráfico. Es lo que hay.


----------



## capitas

Cosy Lady said:


> _Solo podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba buenas notas_
> 
> Señores y señoras, ladies and gentlemen:
> Que han dicho los sesudos pensadores de la RAE que el _solo_ de solamente no lleva tilde, acento gráfico. Es lo que hay.


Todo el mundo puede equivocarse... (los de la RAE, por supuesto).
Yo lo siento mucho, pero sólo sé que no me parece lo mismo sólo que solo.


----------



## Plangam

De hecho, creo que sí lleva acento forzoso en la oración.

_Solo podría hacérmelo [Yo, sin compañía, podría hacérmelo si...]
__Sólo podría hacérmelo [Solamente podría hacérmelo si..]_

_Yo iré solo a Sevilla. [sin compañía]
Yo iré sólo a Sevilla. [solamente a esa ciudad]_


----------



## Cosy Lady

Que no lo digo yo, que lo dicen ellos, y si ellos lo dicen y lo afirman, pues los pobres mortales hispaohablantes debemos acatar.


----------



## Plangam

*Del DPD de la RAE:

3.2.3.* *sólo/solo. *La palabra _solo_ puede ser un adjetivo:_ No me gusta el café solo; Vive él solo en esa gran mansión;_ o un adverbio: _Solo nos llovió dos días; Contesta solo sí o no_. Se trata de una palabra llana terminada en vocal, por lo que, según las reglas generales de acentuación (→ 1.1.2),  no debe llevar tilde. Ahora bien, *cuando esta palabra pueda  interpretarse en un mismo enunciado como adverbio o como adjetivo, se  utilizará obligatoriamente la tilde en el uso adverbial para evitar  ambigüedades*:_ Estaré solo un mes _(al no llevar tilde, _solo_ se interpreta como adjetivo: ‘en soledad, sin compañía’); _Estaré sólo un mes _(al llevar tilde, _sólo_ se interpreta como adverbio: ‘solamente, únicamente’); también puede deshacerse la ambigüedad sustituyendo el adverbio _solo_ por los sinónimos _solamente_ o _únicamente_.


----------



## Cosy Lady

A finales de diciembre pasado, la RAE, de acuerdo con otras muchas academias de la lengua española de Hispanoamérica, decidió que_ sólo _no debe llevar acento. Personalmente, llevo toda mi vida escribiéndolo con tilde, porque si no se consideraba una falta de ortografía. Tal vez el año de edición del texto que citas es anterior. Y sin el menor ánimo por mi parte de ofender o corregir a nadie.


----------



## Plangam

Creo que lo que decidió fue hacer que _solo_ fuera sólo usado con tilde cuando fuera realmente necesario para evitar la ambigüedad, jamás lo eliminaría totalmente.

1ra persona singular, masculina:

_Yo iré solo a Sevilla. 
Yo iré sólo a Sevilla._

2da persona singular, masculina:

_Usted irá solo a Sevilla. 
__Usted __irá sólo a Sevilla.
__Tú irás solo a Sevilla. 
__Tú __irás sólo a Sevilla._

 3ra persona singular, masculina:

_Él irá solo a Sevilla. 
Él irá sólo a Sevilla.
_
Con las demás personas gramaticales, en las cuales 
el adjetivo tiene diferente forma al adverbio, la tilde 
no es necesaria:

_Nosotros iremos solos a Sevilla. 
Nosotros iremos solo a Sevilla._

_Ella irá sola a Sevilla.
Ella irá solo a Sevilla._

Lo que hizo la RAE fue hacerlo más difícil para aquellos
que ponían siempre la tilde cuando la palabra era sinó-
nimo de _solamente_.


----------



## capitas

Cosy Lady said:


> A finales de diciembre pasado, la RAE, de acuerdo con otras muchas academias de la lengua española de Hispanoamérica, decidió que_ sólo _no debe llevar acento. Personalmente, llevo toda mi vida escribiéndolo con tilde, porque si no se consideraba una falta de ortografía. Tal vez el año de edición del texto que citas es anterior. Y sin el menor ánimo por mi parte de ofender o corregir a nadie.


Your' right. We cannot (must not) write "sólo" any more, just a sad "solo".
Now we can say.
Solo quiero el café solo.


----------



## Istriano

Pero podemos usar _solamente_.


----------



## capitas

Istriano said:


> Pero podemos usar _solamente_.


Yes, but we can't use "sólamente" either, sniff!


----------



## flljob

duvija said:


> Originally Posted by *Plangam*
> 
> 
> _Mi madre me dijo que *sólo* podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba/obtenía__ buenas calificaciones._
> _.[past] reported speech:-_[cond.]___________________[imperfect]_
> 
> ¿Y qué tiene de malo 'Mi madre me dijo que podría hacerme un tatuaje solamente/sólo si sacaba buenas calificaciones' ?
> Sí, todo el mundo deja bailando al 'sólo' (bailando sólo con la más fea, naturalmente) en cualquier lado, sin preocuparse por la semántica...
> (ahí donde está, modifica al verbo, como si también pudiéramos decir 'sólo quería hacerme un tatuaje... o sea que cambia totalmente el sentido de la oración)


 
Porque si uso el pospretérito, para mí, no tiene un sentido de permisividad. Y si poder se refiere a capacidad, la oración no tiene sentido. 
¿Será una cuestión idiolectica?

Saludos


----------



## Plangam

_Podría hacérmelo sólo si sacaba buenas notas.
Sólo podría hacérmelo si sacaba buenas notas._

Para mí, por lo menos, son iguales.



duvija said:


> ...como si  también pudiéramos decir 'sólo quer*r*ía hacerme un tatuaje si...


----------



## duvija

¿Y qué tiene de malo 'Mi madre me dijo que podría hacerme un tatuaje solamente/sólo si sacaba buenas calificaciones' ? 
Sí, todo el mundo deja bailando al 'sólo' (bailando sólo con la más fea, naturalmente) en cualquier lado, sin preocuparse por la semántica...
(ahí donde está, modifica al verbo, como si también pudiéramos decir 'sólo quería hacerme un tatuaje... o sea que cambia totalmente el sentido de la oración)

Quise decir 'sólo quería' (no sé quién lo corrigió) pero en realidad no expliqué lo que quise decir. 
"sólo" modifica lo que le sigue. En este caso, puedo decir '... como si también pudiéramos decir "sólo quería teñirme el pelo" en lugar de 'hacerme un tatuaje' (creo que no logro explicarlo).

Puedo poner mejores ejemplos, pero no siguiendo este hilo.


----------



## Plangam

_Mi madre me dijo que *sólo* podría hacerme un tatuaje si sacaba__ buenas calificaciones.

__Mi madre me dijo que podría hacerme un tatuaje __*sólo *__si sacaba__ buenas calificaciones._

¿Cree usted que no son iguales, no? Eso es lo que entendí y con lo cual no concuerdo.

_*Sólo* quer*r*ía hacerme un tatuaje si tú también te quisieras hacer uno.

Quer*r*ía hacerme un tatuaje *sólo* si tú también te quisieras hacer uno._


----------



## duvija

¡Por supuesto *no* son iguales! Se usan como iguales, eso sí, pero si la miramos de cerca... 
Claro, lo que vale es como se dice en la calle, y en eso, sí son iguales.

(Sólo me lavo el pelo con champú. O sea, no me lo tomo como aperitivo, ni lo uso para lavar el piso, sino solamente el pelo.
Me lavo el pelo sólo con champú. O sea no con cerveza ni con cloro). 
¿Te parece que NO hay diferencia?


----------



## Plangam

Oh, en tus oraciones no son iguales, estoy de acuerdo, mas en con-
diciones no veo gran diferencia.

_*Sólo* querría hacérmelo si tú también lo quisieras. [sólo lo haría si...]

Querría hacérmelo *sólo* si tú también lo quisieras. [Lo haría sólo si...]

_Hmm, aunque no sé por qué me lucen iguales, trataré de averiguarlo._

Sólo haría esto si eso fuese así.
Haría esto sólo si eso fuese así.

_Hmm..._

Me laváría el pelo sólo si hubiera champú._
_Sólo me laváría el pelo si hubiera champú.

_Quizá es debido a que _si _separa dos ideas y así el adverbio sólo puede
 modificar al verbo anterior a esta condicional. Quizá estoy mal y sí hay 
una diferencia oculta a mis ya degradados ojos.


----------



## capitas

duvija said:


> (Sólo me lavo el pelo con champú. O sea, no me lo tomo como aperitivo, ni lo uso para lavar el piso, sino solamente el pelo.
> Me lavo el pelo sólo con champú. O sea no con cerveza ni con cloro).
> ¿Te parece que NO hay diferencia?


I agree with Plangam, Duvija, and I really think there is no difference between them, due to a bad use or not.
To express your idea, I'd change the sentence structure and add the article:
Con el champú sólo me lavo el pelo (no lo utilizo para nada más).
Maybe it is because semantically it semms the logical idea. (It happens the same with: 
Yendo Juan por el parque se cruzó con un perro y le mordió. You are actually saying that Juan mordió al perro, but no one would understand it that way


----------



## duvija

capitas said:


> I agree with Plangam, Duvija, and I really think there is no difference between them, due to a bad use or not.
> To express your idea, I'd change the sentence structure and add the article:
> Con el champú sólo me lavo el pelo (no lo utilizo para nada más).
> Maybe it is because semantically it semms the logical idea. (It happens the same with:
> Yendo Juan por el parque se cruzó con un perro y le mordió. You are actually saying that Juan mordió al perro, but no one would understand it that way


 
*Scope and focus of 'only'* (James McCawley). 
There are tons of papers dealing with this issue. Of course, speakers have the right to do what they want - like saying 'I don't believe this is true' when it's really 'I believe this is not true', because you DO believe in something - but semantically and syntactically, there is a missmatch. 
No big deal, just food for thought.


----------



## laluz33

Gracias a todos por la discusión profunda!


----------

